# Sore surrounding dogs nail..Any ideas on possible causes? (pic included)



## lxo (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey all! :wave:

I am posting on my brothers behalf...

His mini dachshund, 'Cooper' has some kind of swelling/inflamed sore on the skin around the nail and although he does not appear to be in pain or limping we are concerned and I thought I'd post a photo (click to zoom) to see if any if you may have an idea as to what may have caused it and how to react to it (so far he has used salt water) but are not sure if they want to take him to the vet as it may not be necessary? There is no blood or pus but it does seem to be 'seeping' and Cooper does seem to be licking it a little bit (im concerned about infection especially as its in a vulnerable place) He asked me to post as you guys are always so helpful! I am aware this is just advice/suggestions and appreciate any input! Cooper is 2 yrs so still very much a kid in that he is curious and likes to explore (which makes us question if he got stung or bit)
He has no other symptoms and appears to be perfectly fine otherwise! He just looks sore and it looks like it is swollen around the nail like it was stepped on but my brother says neither him or his gf recall stepping on it by accident and he has not yelped to their knowledge although he is home alone for a few hours (allowed in the gated garden/garage)
He lives in San Diego!
I added a photo to show the detail!
Thank-you so much for any advice/suggestions!

Warm regards,
~Lxo


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd get a vet to look at it. I had a Cocker spaniel who ended up getting a tumor in the nail bed. It was benign, but as it grew it was cutting off the blood supply to the bone, and ended up causing a lot of pain. He had to have his toe amputated completely, to be sure they got the whole tumor.
It's not something to take lightly.
Take him to the vet (not the ER vet tonight, but try to get in tomorrow to your vet), and have them check it out.


----------



## lxo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply!

I think he will take him to the vet as the sore is in a very vulnerable place and could get infected very easily and needs to be protected.

Thank you


----------

